# Returner to freebsd setting up ACEPC home server



## Deleted member 58728 (Jul 27, 2019)

Although I used freebsd in the early days I haven’t used it for quite a while and I am planning on setting up a home server using an ACEPC mini desktop box (one of the T8, T11 or maybe even a AK1 if the budget stretches) 

I understand from the specs they have a cherry trail board with 4gb ram and a mediocre storage (64gb) which I plan to supplant by adding an SSD

1.  Has anyone out there installed onto one of these devices and are there any gotchas for somebody who is effectively a newbie again  ?

2.  Is the cherry trail board fully supported or are there any issues with devices?

3.  I assume performance is ok (as they handle windows 10 well)?

4.  Is it best to bypass the onboard 64gb and run completely off the ssd I plan to install or should I install some partitions to the onboard 64gb (maybe a recovery partition)?


----------



## tingo (Jul 28, 2019)

Some of the SoC based boards with Intel chips in them have 32-bit UEFI, and 64-bit processor (I'm not sure if all Cherry Trail are in that category).
That combination didn't work out very well last time I tried getting FreeBSD installed on it (before FreeBSD 10.2 I believe).
Something to look out for.


----------

